
Bill Gates' $14M sees a future in low-carbon plastics - endswapper
https://www.greenbiz.com/article/bill-gates-14-million-sees-future-low-carbon-plastics
======
gus_massa
Looks interesting, but the "low-carbon" name is as wrong as it seams.

The new material has the same amount of carbon, the difference is that the
carbon comes from biomass, not from oil.

It's like proclaiming the biodiesel is "low-carbon" because it's made from
plant-oil instead of petrol-oil.

~~~
endswapper
Plastic is the product, but the article emphasis is on the process. In a
sustainability context, meaning the overall footprint to get the "same"
product, it is low-carbon compared to fossil-fuel based processing.

This may also be helpful:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12495967](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12495967)

